# Tokyo Tunnelix



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Pictures of the 9.8 km road tunnel which is being built between Ikebukuro and Shibuya areas.

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/01/photo.html

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/02/photo.html

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/03/photo.html

These below include an underground fashion show 

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/04/photo.html

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/05/photo.html

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/photo/06/photo.html

CGI movie

http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/images/movie/movie/768.wmv










http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/


----------

